# Kava re-experienced



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

And this time I got a definite effect from it. I remember a little while back there was a post about Kava and I bought the paste and claimed that it didn't work and it was a waste of money. Well, I was wrong this stuff does work and the effects are very noticeable. I bought the powdered root stuff that your supposed to strain through a cloth. Anyway, I took it yesterday and I got this intoxicated drunk like feeling from it, but I was totally able to concentrate in class, in fact, I think I was able to concentrate even better in class, I wonder how this stuff mixes with adderall?

I bought a half pound bag and it took me about half of the bag for me to begin to feel any noticeable effects. The taste it horrible, but there are ways to avoid or mask the disgusting taste it leaves behind. I know some people say they haven't gotten any effects from it, but I think it takes a while for any effects to be felt. So any way, just throwin my 2 cents out there, and if interested I'll keep you updated on my experience with this stuff.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

*sfdsf*

i tried the pills and the tea which didnt do nething 4 me, sadly i cant buy the powder caus my parents check all my ****!!!!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Be careful mixing it with Adderall, as kava contains a MAO-B inhibitor and could massively potentiate the dopaminergic effects of it resulting in possibly psychosis and hypertensive crisis, among other things. If you titrate the dose correctly however, they would be very synergistic. Just start off small.

I bought some kava root myself and felt minimal effects from a handful of root strained through my t-shirt. Either you need massive amounts of root to extract enough kavalactones, or the extraction is inefficient (maybe use higher temperature, different pH, or organic solvents).

In a couple of years when I have my own apartment, I shall try the organic solvent method, because kavalactones are quite remarkable compounds in that they don't appear to form tolerance.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Be careful mixing it with Adderall, as kava contains a MAO-B inhibitor and could massively potentiate the dopaminergic effects of it resulting in possibly psychosis and hypertensive crisis, among other things. If you titrate the dose correctly however, they would be very synergistic. Just start off small.
> 
> I bought some kava root myself and felt minimal effects from a handful of root strained through my t-shirt. Either you need massive amounts of root to extract enough kavalactones, or the extraction is inefficient (maybe use higher temperature, different pH, or organic solvents).
> 
> In a couple of years when I have my own apartment, I shall try the organic solvent method, because kavalactones are quite remarkable compounds in that they don't appear to form tolerance.


Wow thanks for sharing that about the adderrall interaction, that's some scary stuff.

I don't know how many times you tried kava, but it almost took me until the end of the bag before I began to feel anything. The first few times , just like you I didn't feel anything, but on my like 5th or 6th time I felt a definite effect from it. They say Kava has to build up in your system before you start feeling it, like an ssri.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

For the passed few days i've been taking kava more and more and I've been noticing more and more pleasant effects from it, and it seems to be getting better and better. The anxiolytic effects may not be as strong as a benzo, but there are other benefits that accompany the kava that the benzos can never give you.

For one I've noticed that kava has been helping with my recent depression, It absolutely puts me in a more positive mood when I take it. 2 it makes me more aware, when I meditate I'm able to get into a more awake, yet relaxed state of mind. 3 it produces a pretty good buzz of euphoria which I don't really get from the ativan that I take. 4. It kind of puts me to sleep, but not the drowsy hypnotic type of sleepy feeling you get from benzos, its like your physically sleepy, but not mentally sleepy.

The only problem that I have with it is that it kind of messes with your coordination, much like alcohol. I've heard people have gotten DUI's from using Kava.

As far as the taste goes its pretty nasty, but first thing first, you gotta buy the root powder, and you gotta strain the root powder through a cloth, from my experience it potentiates the active ingredients in the kava, and it doesn't have that disgusting chunky texture to accompany it. The best mix I have found so far is to mix it with dark chocolate cocoa powder, the flavor is strong enough to knock out the bitter flavor of the kava and actually kind of compliments it.

All in all I would say kava is a good thing to take in between your benzo regimen to prevent tolerance. It can also be good for helping you cope with benzo withdrawals. It kind of takes some getting used to and you gotta give it a few chances before it you really feel anything, because it took me almost half a bag before I felt any definite effects.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I tried kava, it only worked the first few times, after that all it did was make my mouth numb. And once I tried drinking the powder without straining it, kava powder is the most fattening substance on earth.

I read somewhere that a study showed that kava most increased the cheerfulness of test subjects previously identified as having cheerful dispositions. Maybe thats why it didn't work on me.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I just tried my 3rd different strain of kava from my 3rd different vendor and I gotta say that each one has produced different effects for me, now that I have been more accustomed to it.

The first root powder I received was a Fijan strain and produced minimal effects at first, eventually it started providing me with some good euphoria, but nothing anxiolytic, and then it gave me a horrible hangover, definitely not going back to this one.

second one gave me a strong drunk feeling, the flavor was very strong and peppery makes me kind of gag, and gave me pretty good anxioltic feelings. I would recommend this one

The third one I just received today and has a very mild flavor, in fact, I actually kind of tastes good. The effects are euphoric and pretty nice, its a mellow buzz, but not too overpowering, I'm able to focus on my accounting homework, so that's a nice thing.

from my limited observation, different strains of kava produce different effects, some will give the effects that your not looking for. If you wanna know about the different strains and vendors I've experimented with then PM and I'll tell you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Interesting post,

I first heard of Kava through a book called Green Mars, in it they drink Kava during celebrations & parties.

I subsequently looked it up on the net as I was curious about it & wanted to try it but in the process I discovered that it's illegal in Canada. Should I make it stateside one day I'll make a point of trying it while there


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Interesting post,
> 
> I first heard of Kava through a book called Green Mars, in it they drink Kava during celebrations & parties.
> 
> I subsequently looked it up on the net as I was curious about it & wanted to try it but in the process I discovered that it's illegal in Canada. Should I make it stateside one day I'll make a point of trying it while there


You guys get otc codeine which I think is a fair trade.

Kava itself I haven't had much luck with like most calming agents I take it just makes me sleepy and does nothing for my anxiety.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it's illegal in the U.S. too


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Catlover4100 said:


> I think it's illegal in the U.S. too


Nope. Completely legal for the time being.


----------



## xephemiance (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh nice you just reminded me of the half pound bag of root powder I have! The last time I took it, I just mixed it in with hot water and swallowed chunks whole. It was a mild, soothing effect. But wow, half the bag just to feel anything?? I've heard of mashing up the root powder in a blender-- which is what I'll be trying next.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Catlover4100 said:


> I think it's illegal in the U.S. too


They sell it at my supermarket. Kinda weird that the only things illegal in Canada but legal in the US are handguns and Kava Kava. Seem like strange bedfellows on the forbidden list.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

It never did anything for me. All it did was make me photosensitive. If I just stood out in the sun for a few minutes I would turn red.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Kava has a lot of potential, but I never got worthwhile effects from up to 1/4 of a bag of fresh root. If I get some again it'll either be waka grade (from realkava.com) or somehow find pure kavalactone extracts.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Kava has a lot of potential, but I never got worthwhile effects from up to 1/4 of a bag of fresh root. If I get some again it'll either be waka grade (from realkava.com) or somehow find pure kavalactone extracts.


Hey I tried the Fiji kava from realkava.com and that ish gave me a headache, and didn't really do anything for me. Nakamalathome.com has strong stuff, very strong stuff. And the kava on konakava.com is very mild, but effective for me, perhaps because I'm more sensitive to the subtle effects of kava after using it for a little while now. I would suggest getting one of the heavier kava's off nakamal at home since they have free u.s. shipping and the stuff they got is powerful, I got the "stone" kava from them, and it was quite effective and rather cheap.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

xephemiance said:


> Oh nice you just reminded me of the half pound bag of root powder I have! The last time I took it, I just mixed it in with hot water and swallowed chunks whole. It was a mild, soothing effect. But wow, half the bag just to feel anything?? I've heard of mashing up the root powder in a blender-- which is what I'll be trying next.


I prepare mine simply by mixing half milk half water in a kind of large empty mayo jar. I microwave the mix, and then dump kava and cocoa powder in it after mircrowaving. I mix it all togeather while its still warm and then I place it in the fridge over night. I strain out the kava with one of the cloths that you can buy from one of the vendors, and I usually do this before I place the solution in the fridge.

Its definitely not as simple as popping a pill, but you can make a large batch and have it last you for a couple of days if you want.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

How much of that "stone" kava would be enough for a strong benzo/opioid-like buzz?


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm, I just buy extract capsules from the healthfood store. They work for me, doesnt take long to hit me, but it doesn't last nearly as long as my klonopin. Gives me a feeling similar to being buzzed, but mellow aswell.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that kava is a hepatotoxin (can damage your liver). Is this true?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

99x said:


> Hmm, I just buy extract capsules from the healthfood store. They work for me, doesnt take long to hit me, but it doesn't last nearly as long as my klonopin. Gives me a feeling similar to being buzzed, but mellow aswell.


I messed with the extract, but it didn't do me to well, maybe I just got low quality extract, IDK, but from every message board I've visited they said the root powder is #1.



euphoria said:


> How much of that "stone" kava would be enough for a strong benzo/opioid-like buzz?


To start off you would need a lot, so I would take about 3-4 big tbsp of it and mix it with 3-4 cups half water half milk, or whatever you choose to mix it with. I then strain it and take the left overs, and another tbsp, and use it to make another batch, the second one actually comes out stronger, I recently discovered this and it can save you a bunch of $.



Phoebus said:


> I thought I read somewhere that kava is a hepatotoxin (can damage your liver). Is this true?


The studies were apparently faulty and from what I hear the studies were just blatantly false. Why they spread such dirty rumors, I don't know.


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Iono...

To me I'm starting to think diet pills are just junk, I mean think about it... they all need to be cycled for a reason, because your body develops an immunity to them, therefore they eventually will become less and less effective even after you cycle, so even if you're on on an FDA approved prescription diet med you're going to find out that the weight will comeback during the cycle periods, or eventually once the med is no longer effective whichever comes first, if I were you I'd probably take the pills, to get thin, then while doing so, I'd relearn everything, teach your body/self how to change/relearn your bad habits with diet to something realistic where you can have your sweets or steak and exercise like 30 minutes a day 3-4 times a week or whatever fits best (as long as its realistic for you to stick to for life!!), because most people get into these temporary fitness phases, at the gym we call 'em summer clients, they sign up after new years or summer to get in shape, workout for a month or so, loose interest and take off until next year... 

What I always find out in these types of situations is that people just take on too much diet/exercise at once that instead of gradually easing their bodies and minds into this different sort of lifestyle change... so instead of exercise being something you look forward to it becomes a burden, then they start to look for quick fixes, like the pills or lipo/gastric bypass... I know gastric maybe an only option for the morbidly obese, but like lipo, and the pill you have to change how you eat... 

So for instance when you take someone like Perez Hilton or whatever who used to be really obese, then he had the gastric bypass surgery, got skinny, and is now back on his way to being obese again, why is this the case? Well people don't ONLY eat to due to hunger (which is what the gastric addresses, but they do it as a form of comfort/way to compensate for boredom) I think in Perez's case he likely was picked on a lot growing up, so he ate (and is probably a huge reason behind his website but I won't get into that), now that he's skinny again, he still reverts back to his old habits of eatting to deal with his issues, food is like a drug, its why we see so many celebs in rehab, its addictive and unless one addresses this issue it won't go away, while I'm not saying this is true for all cases, there's a huge chance than in a few years or months I wouldn't exactly be surprised to see someone like Perez to either be obese again or in rehab... diet is such a mentality issue that unless its REALLY addressed at its core, some pills, surgery or temp diet/exercise regime won't keep you thin, so bottom line.... figure out why you eat, when you eat, then just try to setup a realistic goal you can stick to, and eventually if you keep at it, you will get into shape, diet pills are kind of like a crutch/temporary quick fix, you can't depend solely on them to stay thin, you will get thin, but you just won't STAY thin, unless you REALLY CHANGE...


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

indieblueuro2 said:


> Iono...
> 
> To me I'm starting to think diet pills are just junk, I mean think about it... they all need to be cycled for a reason, because your body develops an immunity to them, therefore they eventually will become less and less effective even after you cycle, so even if you're on on an FDA approved prescription diet med you're going to find out that the weight will comeback during the cycle periods, or eventually once the med is no longer effective whichever comes first, if I were you I'd probably take the pills, to get thin, then while doing so, I'd relearn everything, teach your body/self how to change/relearn your bad habits with diet to something realistic where you can have your sweets or steak and exercise like 30 minutes a day 3-4 times a week or whatever fits best (as long as its realistic for you to stick to for life!!), because most people get into these temporary fitness phases, at the gym we call 'em summer clients, they sign up after new years or summer to get in shape, workout for a month or so, loose interest and take off until next year...
> 
> ...


wait what?


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

NM I was talking about a diet supplement


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

If I recall the liver damage thing was that certain companies where using the whole plant instead of the part with the most kavatones in it to save on money and the other parts of the plant (can't remember which) are what damage your liver. I think it's a lot more regulated now. Also people where drinking along with the kava and that effected things too. 

I don't think kava kava is at all like an opiate buzz you might want to try kratom for that before it's made illegal.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Kava causing liver damage (in normal amounts) is not true. As others have said, people that got liver damage used different parts of the plant instead of just the root. By using pure kava root you should be fine. Just look at the Pacific Islanders. They have used Kava for quite some time and in large amounts and there are no cases of liver damage due to kava usage.

Too bad Kava doesn't taste better.


----------

